# Recommendation for Stand-Alone Novels



## The Writer's Realms (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm looking for some good stand-alone novels and by that I mean a book that is in no series of any sort. I have a long list of series I need to get through and I want to read some books on the side, without having to be tied into another marathon of books. I definitely need fulfillment, so a book that could stand-alone in a series would still drive me crazy as I am a hardcore completionist. I'm into anything from high fantasy to steampunk. I tend to lean toward realism and the darker/grittier the better. Thanks guys!


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 3, 2013)

War for the Oaks - Emma Bull (urban fantasy)
Best Served Cold - Joe Abercrombie (set in same world and shares some characters with other books, but it is a stand-along story)
War of the Flowers - Tad Williams
Tigana - Guy Gavriel Kay (anything by Kay is great; this is no exception)
The Last Unicorn - Peter S. Beagle
Mythago Wood - Robert Holdstock
The Magicians - Lev Grossman (he has since written a follow-up, but it stands alone)
House of Leaves - Mark Z. Danielewski (a bizarre, mind-twisting, but excellent book)
Drawing of the Dark - Tim Powers (anything by him is good; quirky stuff)
The Elfin Ship - James P. Blaylock (also quirky, and funny; he wrote another with the same characters, but this works alone as well)
Threshold - Caitlin R. Kiernan (Lovecraft-like modern urban fantasy)
Lord of Light - Roger Zelazny


----------



## Xaysai (Jan 3, 2013)

I just looked through my Goodreads and apparently almost everything I read is in a series.

Neverwhere and American Gods are two standalone books by Neil Gaiman. Neverwhere is a fast, fun read which I enjoyed. American Gods is a bit thicker and more intelligent (deals with themes of mythology/religion, but not in a preachy way). Both are classified as Fantasy.

Also, Choke, Lullaby or Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk. These are classified (by B&N) as Fiction but they are dark.

Sadly, that's all I have for standalones.

However, I second Best Served Cold.

Joe Abercrombie is easily one of the most underrated authors out there at the moment.

His First Law Trilogy + The Heroes is amazing, too.


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 4, 2013)

While it's only good as opposed to great, I'd recommend _Elantris_ by Brandon Sanderson.  It's not for everyone, but I liked it.

Also, while it's technically two books, you may want to check out _Shadowbridge_ and _Lord Tophet_ by Gregory Frost.  Together, the length of these two books is about that of an average epic fantasy novel.  Be warned, Frost is more of a shorter story guy, as is evidenced by the writing in these titles.


----------



## Penpilot (Jan 11, 2013)

Read anything from paolo bacigalupi. Windup girl in particular. But all his books take place in a common world but are all stand alones. They take place in a post oil world. Very gritty and the writing is awesome. 

Neil gaiman. His books are pretty stand alone too.


----------



## JCFarnham (Jan 12, 2013)

Gaiman, Gaiman, Gaiman. 

That'll be all


----------



## Ireth (Jan 12, 2013)

Elizabeth Ann Scarborough's _The Lady in the Loch_ is excellent, if you can get past the thick phonetic accents of practically every character.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 12, 2013)

I loved Scarborough's stuff back in the 1980s. I will look for that one.


----------



## The Writer's Realms (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## David Ivanov (Jan 13, 2013)

Recent personal faves include "The Lies of Locke Lamora" (Scott Lynch) and "The Way of Shadows" (Brent Weeks).  Both are excellent first novels in their respective series but stand alone just fine without any need at all to continue in either one


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 16, 2013)

The Phoenix Guards (Stephen Brust), while technically the first of a series, is a brilliant, brilliant novel. It works perfectly without the sequels, as well, so you need never worry about them.

I'm also going to be a punk and suggest my own novel, Twixt Heaven and Hell which is a stand-alone. 

Apologies for the self-promotion.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 16, 2013)

_The Phoenix Guards_ - Seconded. Brilliant.

Also by Steven Brust, with help from Emma Bull, _Freedom and Necessity_. Great stand-along novel.


----------



## Being Darbo (Jan 25, 2013)

Not sure if it'd be your sort of thing, but I really enjoyed _Flowers for Algernon_ (social sci-fi) by Daniel Keyes and _Blood Music_ (hard sci-fi) by Greg Bear. Both stand-alone and both short enough to read in a few sittings, if you so wish.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 25, 2013)

I thought _Blood Music_ was very good. I haven't read _Flowers for Algernon_, but it is on my list.


----------



## David Ivanov (Jan 27, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> _The Phoenix Guards_ - Seconded. Brilliant.



I've read most of the Vlad Taltos novels, but never The Phoenix Guards.  Thanks for the recommendation -- it is now on my "must read" list.


----------



## Geo (Apr 9, 2016)

Stardust  by Neil Gaiman
Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman
The Beginning Place  by Ursula LeGuin
The Book of Lost things by John Connolly
Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman 

Are five of my all time favorites


----------



## Peat (Apr 22, 2016)

I would second the Gaiman recommendations and also that of Tigana.

I would also add Small Gods by Pratchett to the list. Most of his stand alone well, but that one is completely stand alone and one of his best to my mind.

I'd also add Feist's Magician in the theme of series starters than work very well as a stand alone.


----------



## Geo (Apr 22, 2016)

I totally forgot the Never ending story from Michael Ende (and Momo for the younger readers), and 
Howl's Moving Castle by Diana Wynne Jones (which is also the base of one of my favorite anime movies)


----------



## Heliotrope (Apr 22, 2016)

Great recommendations Geo  I love to find another Gaiman fan.


----------



## Mason (Apr 22, 2016)

China Mountain Zhang. By: Maureen F. McHugh
 Picked this up on a whim. Was not disappointed. Realistic, grim and gritty sci-fi. Incredible worldbuilding and compelling characters.


----------



## troynos (May 27, 2016)

Faerie Tale by Raymond Feist

One of my favorite books of all time.  Easily in the top five.  So much better than his Midkemia series.


----------

